# Γελάστε και μ' αυτό, το πολιτικό



## nickel (Sep 5, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι η πολιτική δίνει πάμπολλες ευκαιρίες να σκάσει λίγο το χειλάκι μας (εκτός από τις ακόμα περισσότερες για τσατίλα και αγανάκτηση ή έστω προβληματισμό) και, επειδή νομίζω ότι δεν έχουμε σχετικό νήμα που να μη μας μπερδεύει με τα μη πολιτικά, ξεκινάω αυτό το νήμα και εύχομαι να το αξιοποιήσουμε με σύνεση.

Μου έστειλαν αυτό του Γιάννη Ιωάννου:

FRIENDS , o Aλτσι 1

http://yannis-ioannou.com/2015/08/24/friends-o-aλτσι-1/


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2015)

Πιο φρέσκο, σημερινό, είναι αυτό από το Παρατηρητήριο:

https://www.facebook.com/3048322129...4832212988268/584356005035886/?type=1&fref=nf

Εγώ πάντως γελάω περισσότερο με το προεκλογικό σποτ των Ανέλ:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLvozcExwq4


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2015)

Ενσωμάτωσε και τη θεατρικότητα ενός γνήσιου στρατάρχη ο πρόεδρας, βλέπω...


----------



## Earion (Sep 6, 2015)

Ενός; Εννοείς κάποιου.
Μη δίνεις άλλες διευκρινίσεις, Δόκτορα :devil:


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2015)

Τελικά, σε σχέση με το γελοίο γεγονός, δεν θα αντισταθώ και θα αντιγράψω την περιγραφή που έκανε ο Χρήστος Χωμενίδης στα χτεσινά Νέα:

Θα μπορούσε να είναι τρίπτυχος πίνακας του Ρενέ Μαγκρίτ ή κάποιου σημερινού μετα-σουρεαλιστή ζωγράφου: Ενας ευτραφέστατος πενηντάρης βαδίζει με ατσαλάκωτο κοστούμι και μεταξωτή γραβάτα πάνω σε πορφυρό χαλί. Εχει το ύφος εκείνου που πάει να συναντήσει το πεπρωμένο του. Στη δεύτερη εικόνα, το κάδρο ανοίγει και διαπιστώνουμε πως το χαλί ούτε αιωρείται μεταξύ ουρανού και γης ούτε έχει καν στρωθεί σε μια ψηλή εξέδρα - το έχουν απλώσει στην ακρογιαλιά, ανάμεσα σε όστρακα και σε βότσαλα. Ο ήρωάς μας εξακολουθεί ακάθεκτος. Στην τρίτη εικόνα, έχει πια φτάσει εκεί όπου σκάει το κύμα. Το κύμα μιας μάλλον ρηχής και βρώμικης θάλασσας. Παρά τα επιπλέον κιλά, που οπωσδήποτε καταπονούν τη μέση του, ο άνδρας σκύβει. Υποκλίνεται βαθιά. Στο κενό.
Δεν πρόκειται, αλίμονο, για έργο τέχνης για να πυροδοτήσει αναλύσεις απ' τους επαΐοντες και για να συγκινήσει το κοινό. Είναι οι φωτογραφίες του κυρίου Πάνου Καμμένου απ' τον επίσημο εορτασμό της Ναυμαχίας της Σαλαμίνας. Στο φόντο του υπουργού Αμύνης, διακρίνονται ναύαρχοι με κλάρες και παράσημα. Κι ακόμα παραπίσω, κοπέλες με παραδοσιακές ενδυμασίες να κρατούν ασπίδες και να ανεμίζουν ξένες σημαίες. Της Αμερικής, της Ρωσίας, της Κούβας. Ο Ρενέ Μαγκρίτ έχει πλέον δώσει τη θέση του στον Μποστ.
Αφού ξεκαρδιστείτε, αναρωτηθείτε πού ακριβώς έγκειται το γελοίον του πράγματος. Στους εξωφρενικούς αναχρονισμούς που κορυφώθηκαν με την τέλεση χριστιανικού μνημοσύνου για τους νεκρούς μιας ναυμαχίας του 480 π.Χ.; Στον αφόρητο στόμφο της όλης εκδήλωσης; Ή - πρώτα και πάνω από όλα - στο γεγονός ότι ο κύριος Καμμένος και η συνοδεία του πόζαραν σαν φυσικοί και αποκλειστικοί κληρονόμοι των Σαλαμινομάχων; Σαν ιδιοκτήτες ενός κλέους που ανήκει στην ανθρωπότητα; Σε ένα πανέξυπνο τραγούδι του, ο Γιώργος Ζαμπέτας σκιαγραφεί το αποσπόρι μιας τρισένδοξης οικογένειας: «Ο απόγονος φοράει τη μεγάλη τους στολή και πορτιέρης έχει γίνει σε δραματική σχολή...». 
Οι εθνικόφρονες στην Ελλάδα του 21ου αιώνα όχι μονάχα κοκορεύονται σε κάθε ευκαιρία μες στη στολή των προγόνων τους. Πασχίζουν κιόλας - στενεύοντας από εδώ, φαρδαίνοντας από εκεί - να τη φέρουν στα μέτρα τους. [Συνέχεια στα Νέα.]


Η Ελληνοφρένεια για το "σόου" Καμμένου στην Σαλαμίνα 







Στο βίντεο με τον _Απόγονο _του Ζαμπέτα, πρόσθετο ενδιαφέρον έχει η ορθογραφία των στίχων.


----------

